# خيمة الشهادة مسكن الله مع شعبه - دراسة موجزة الجزء الثاني الخيمة بوجه عام



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2014)

*






خيمة الاجتمـــــاع – خيمة الشهادة*​ *مسكن الله مع شعبه - للعودة للجزء الأول أضغط هنا
الجزء الثاني - التعرف على الخيمة بوجهٍ عام
*​


 *ما هي الخيمة*
 الخيمة هي عبارة عن مسكن مؤقت يُمكن نقله بسهولة من مكان لمكان آخر، لذلك تعتبر مسكن مناسب للبدو والرعاة والجنود والرحالة والذين يعيشون في الأماكن النائية والصحراوية والحياة البدائية البسيطة، والكلمة الدالة عليها في اللغة العبرية هي ﭏֽה֪ל (أوهل ohel) من الجذر אהל (أهل) الذي يدل على التألق واللمعان الذي اشتق منه كلمة אָהֳלָֽה أُهُولَةُ بمعنى مُنيرة وهو اللقب الذي أطلقه الرب على مملكة إسرائيل الشمالية التي كانت عاصمتها السامرة [ وَاسْمُهُمَا: أُهُولَةُ الْكَبِيرَةُ, وَأُهُولِيبَةُ أُخْتُهَا. وَكَانَتَا لِي, وَوَلَدَتَا بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. وَاسْمَاهُمَا: السَّامِرَةُ أُهُولَةُ, وَأُورُشَلِيمُ أُهُولِيبَةُ ] (حزقيال 23: 4)، عموماً تم استخدام معنى متلألئة أو لامعة أو متألقة لأن الخيام كانت بالنسبة لساكنيها فخر لهم وهي تتلألأ وتلمع بإشاعة الشمس بسبب استخدم جلود الحيوانات أو الصوف في صناعة الخيمة، وأيضاً يدل كفعل على نقل الخيام to move one's tent [ ولوط سكن في مُدن الدائرة ونقل خيامه إلى سدوم... فنقل إبرام خيامه ] (تكوين 13: 12 و18) وهذا للدلالة على عدم الاستقرار طويلاً في مكان مُعين، وتأتي الكلمة أحياناً بمعنى أشمل وأوسع لتُعبِّر عن شعب أو أهل أو عائلة، وذلك للتعبير عن الوحدة، الوحدة المكانية أو الوحدة الأُسرية أو وحدة المشاركة في المكان الذين يعيشون فيه فترة قصيرة أو متوسطة او طويلة، لأن في تلك العصور تتوقف مدة الاستقرار على المكان نفسه والموارد التي فيه لتسديد حاجة معيشتهم اليومية من حيث توفر الطعام والشراب اللازم، وممارسة أعمالهم من جهة الرعي والزراعة والصيد.

وأيضاً يلزمنا ان نعرف أن كان هناك عند بعض القبائل تقسيم للخيام، فخيمة أفراد القبيلة تختلف عن خيمة رئيس القبيلة أو خيمة الخدم أو خيمة اجتماع رؤساء القبيلة أو خيمة العبادة أو خيمة رؤساء الجيش، أحياناً من حيث الشكل واحياناً من حيث المكان أو الموضع.. الخ، وهذا يختلف بالطبع من قبيلة لأخرى ومن حضارة لحضارة ومن مكان لآخر...
 ومن الملاحظ أيضاً أن موضوع استخدام الخيمة لم ينتهي بعد بناء المدن والاستقرار فيها، بل ظلت تُستخدم مع اختلاف الاستخدام من عصر لآخر...

ولنا أن نعلم أن كثيرين من بني إسرائيل احتفظوا بذكرياتهم البدوية في سكنى الخيام، فكانت عبارة "يذهب إلى خيمته" تعني الذهاب إلى بيته ( أنظر قضاة 8:20، 1مل16:12)، وحتى بعد أن استقر بنو إسرائيل في أرض كنعان، كان من عادتهم عند جمع المحاصيل أن يقيموا في خيام في أطراف مزارعهم ليكونوا قريبين من حصادها. وكانوا يختمون ذلك بالسكنى في مظال أي خيام من "سعف النخل وأغصان أشجار غبياء وصفصاف الوادي" لمدة سبعة أيام" (لاويين 39:23 ـ 43)

ووردت الكلمة أيضاً في المشنا في الأحكام الخاصة بالطهارة والنجاسة كلقب لأي شيء يُغطى به الجسد الميت أو يُغطيه، وأحياناً تأتي الكلمة لتُعبِّر عن غطاء النفس الذي هو الجسد اللحمي: [ لأننا نعلم أنه إن نُقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضي فلنا في السماوات بناء من الله... فإننا نحن الذين في الخيمة نئن مثقلين إذ لسنا نُريد أن نخلعها بل أن نلبس فوقها لكي يُبتلع المائت من الحياة ] (2كورنثوس 5: 1 و4)

وكانت تُسمى أيضاً (قُبة) وذلك بالنسبة لشكلها لأنها عادةً كانت تُرفع على خشبة في المنتصف فتظهر في منتصفها مثل القبة: [ وَدَخَل وَرَاءَ الرَّجُلِ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّ إِلى القُبَّةِ ] (عدد 25: 8)، ولم تتغير الأوضاع في تلك المناطق إلى اليوم كثيراً عما كانت عليه في أيام إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب الذين كانوا يسكنون في خيام ينتقلون بها من مكان إلى مكان ويصف إرميا النبي هذا الوضع بالقول: [ قوموا اصعدوا إلى أمة مطمئنة ساكنة آمنة يقول الرب لا مصاريع ولا عوارض لها، تسكن وحدها ] (إرميا 49: 1)، وحتى لم تختلف شكل الخيام التي سكن فيها إبراهيم اب الآباء بل وجميع آباء العهد القديم في شكلها أو مادتها عن الخيام التي يستخدمها البدو الآن في مثل هذه المناطق، وقد قيل عن يعقوب إنه: [ إنساناً هادئاً يسكن الخيام ] (تكوين 25: 27)

ونجد أن الخيمة عادةً كانت تُصنع بخياطة شُقق منسوجة من شعر المعزى، أو من الحُصُر المصنوعة من البردي، وكانت هذه الشُقق تُرفع على أعمدة تقف مثبتة بواسطة أطناب أي حبال مجدولة من شعر المعزى، أو من بعض الألياف النباتية: [ أوسعي مكان خيمتك ولتُبسط شُقق مساكنك. لا تُمسكي، أطيلي أطنابك، وشددي أوتادك ] (إشعياء 54: 2)، وكانت هذه الحبال تُشد إلى أوتاد خشبية تُدق في الأرض بواسطة ميتدة أي مطرقة خشبية: [ فأخذت ياعيل إمرأة حابر وَتَد الخيمة وجعلت الميتدة في يدها ... وضربت الوتد ] (قضاة 4: 21)




​

 *شكل الخيمة*
نجد أن مواد الخيمة تُعد دائماً من المواد المُحيطة المُتاحة، لذلك تختلف المواد في صناعة الخيمة من بيئة لأخرى ومن حضارة لأخرى ومن مكان لآخر، لذلك معرفة المواد المستخدمة في عمل الخيمة وطريقة صُنعها وتركيبها يكشفوا لنا عن المكان والزمان والبيئة والحضارة والثقافة التي تم عمل الخيمة فيها...




​ 
عموماً من حيث الشكل نجد أنه لا يوجد شكل واحد ثابت للخيمة، بل نجد لها أشكال مختلفة كثيرة متعددة، منها الخيام المستديرة الشكل وهي غالباً خيمة من النوع الصغير، وغالباً ما تكون على شكل مخروط دائري بشكل جرسي غير مُتقن المعالم، وهي ترتكز عادةً على عامود في المنتصف ليُدعم السقف، ونلاحظ دائماً كقاعدة عامة أن أكثر شيء متقن في الخيمة وله اهتمام خاص في عمله هو سقف الخيمة الذي كان دائماً ما يُعمل باهتمام وإتقان بالغ، أما من جهة الخيام الكبيرة فهي عادة مستطيلة الشكل تُنصب فوق بضعة أعمدة تبلغ في ارتفاعها نحو ستة أو سبعة اقدام، وتُنظم هذه الأعمدة في صفوف، كل صف يتكون من ثلاثة أعمدة، وكانت الأعمدة التي في المنتصف أكثر ارتفاعاً عن الأعمدة الجانبية، فكان سطح الخيمة يبدو مائلاً إلى الجانبين على شكل شبه منشور ثلاثي.







​ وكانت تُقسم الخيمة من الداخل بواسطة ستائر، وكان القسم الأمامي يُترك عادةً مفتوحاً لاستقبال الضيوف؛ أما القسم الخلفي فيُغلق بإحكام ليكون مكان سكنى النساء وللحياة العائلية: [ وقالوا لهُ أين سارة امرأتك. فقال: ها هي في الخيمة ] (تكوين 18: 9)، وكان الأغنياء في تلك العصور يقيمون خيماً خاصة منفصلة لأجل النساء: [ فأدخلها اسحق إلى خِباء (الكلمة العبرية تعني خيمة) سارة أمه وأخذ رفقه فصارت له زوجه وأحبها.. ] (تكوين 24: 67)، بل وكانت العادة أيضاً أن تُقام خيمة خاصة للعروسين: [ ليخرج العريس من مخدعه والعروس من حجلتها (خيمتها) ] (يوئيل 2: 16)






 *أثاث الخيمة*
عموماً من الملاحظ دائماً أن الأثاث دائماً ما يكون قليل، وكان عابرة عن موقد يتكون من بضعة أحجار عند مدخل الخيمة، أو حفرة في الأرض، وكانت الأمتعة الثمينة تُدفدن في ارضية الخيمة من الداخل، كما فعل عاخان بن كرمي: [ رأيت في الغنيمة رداء شنعارياً نفيساً (رداء مزخرف بخيوط من ذهب، وهو مُزين بصور ملونة ومطرز يحمل حُلي نفيسة في أطرافه، وعادة مثل هذا الرداء يكون من ملابس الأغنياء والملوك ويصنع في شنعار؛ واسم شنعار في العهد القديم يدل علي السهل الغريني بين نهري الدجلة والفرات، والذي عُرف بعد ذلك باسم بابل) ومئتي شاقل فضة (وكلمة "شاقل" العبرية معناها "ثقل" أي وزن، وتقابل كلمة "مثقال" في العربية. وكان الشاقل هو وحدة الأوزان للمعادن عند الشعوب السامية قديماً، ولم يكن هناك معيار ثابت للشاقل، بل إن قطع الأوزان الأثرية التي تم العثور عليها والتي تحمل نفس الرموز، ليست متساوية في الوزن، فقد كانت هناك أوزان خفيفة وأخرى ثقيلة، وأوزان عادية وأوزان ملكية. ويقدر الشاقل في أغلب المراجع بما بين 11.30، 11.47 من الجرامات) ولسان ذهب (قطعة من الذهب طولها تقريباً نحو عشر بوصات، وعرضها بوصة واحدة، وسمكها نصف بوصة) وزنه خمسون شاقلاً، فاشتهيتها وأخذتها. وها هي مطمورة في الأرض وسط خيمتي والفضة تحتها ] (يشوع 7: 21)





​ ​وكان فراش الخيمة بسيطاً، وهو عبارة عن (حُصر) من ألياف أو أغصان الشجر أو سعف النخل، يُمكن أن تُطوى بالنهار وتُفرش عند النوم. وكانت مائدة الطعام عبارة عن قطعة من الجلد تُفرش على الأرض. كما كان يوجد في الخيمة زكائب من جلود الماعز وأواني فخارية وجِرار وأباريق للمياه، وحجر رحى لطحن الحبوب، ومصابيح فُخارية وبعض الآلات البدائية الأُخرى للاستخدام اليومي.












​وكانوا عادةً يختارون بعض الأشجار الظليلة لإقامة الخيمة أسفلها للحماية من حر الظهيرة [ فنقل إبرام خيامه وأتى وأقام عند بلوطات (نوع من أنواع الشجر كما هو موضح في الشكل الآتي) ممرا التي في حبرون، بنى هناك مذبحاً للرب ] (تكوين 13: 18)



وفي الجزء القادم نبدأ أن نتعرف سوياً على خيمة الشهادة أو خيمة اجتماع الله مع شعبه، اسمائها ومواضع ذكرها في العهد القديم وكل ما يختص بها...​


----------



## mary naeem (9 يونيو 2014)

رووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك اعمال ايديك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 يونيو 2014)

قمة الجمال في الوسصف 
الرب يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 يونيو 2014)

*موضوع رائع استاذى وغايه فى السلاسه 
مبسط جدا والخيال اشتغل يرسم خيمة الاجتماع 
الا هو مسكن الله فى وسط شعبه 
ربنا يباركك استاذى *


----------



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم ويهبنا نعمة لنفهم قصده ونحيا وفق مشيئته
ولتصلوا من اجلي حتى أستطيع أن أُكمل هذا العمل العظيم
النعمة معكم 
​


----------



## اليعازر (9 يونيو 2014)

دراسة رائعة...
واكثر ما اعجبني اعتمادك على المراجع الكتابية 
ربنا يبارك عملك.
.


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2014)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
صلي لأجلي كثيراًُ، النعمة معك
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 يونيو 2014)

مجهود روحي جبار في تقديم هذه الدراسة الروحية المتميزة ربنا يزيدكم من نعيمه وروحه القدوس امين


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يخليكي وصليلي كتييييييييييييير
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 يونيو 2014)

امين وانتم كمان صلولي وصلوا من اجل ان يسود سلام المسيح يسوع عائلتي المتشتتة امين


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> امين وانتم كمان صلولي وصلوا من اجل ان يسود سلام المسيح يسوع عائلتي المتشتتة امين



آمين فآمين
لأن هذه الطلبة حسب مشيئة الله 
التي أتى ليصنع سلاماً
​


----------

